# Chinese firm awarded Dasu dam contracts. Rs180 billion . 2,100 MWatts



## Clutch

ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday awarded Rs180 billion worth of two contracts to a Chinese firm for carrying out main civil works in the first stage of the Dasu hydropower project.

The two contracts for the main dam, appurtenant structures and hydraulic steel structures (MW-01) worth Rs115 billion and construction of underground power complex, tunnels and hydraulic structures (MW-02) worth Rs64bn were formally awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company (CGGC).

The agreements were signed between the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and the CGGC.

Dasu Project Director Javed Akhtar and CGGC representative Tan Bixuan signed the contracts on behalf of the two companies respectively in the presence of Water and Power Minister Khwaja Mohammad Asif.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
This stage of the project, to be completed in 2021 under the contract, would generate 2,160MW of electricity. The contractor was selected through international competitive bidding among prequalified Chinese firms.

*When complete in 2021, the project is expected to generate over 2,100 megawatts*
Terming the contract signing ceremony a historic occasion, Mr Asif said it heralded a new era of cheap electricity generation. He said besides Dasu, the government would lay foundation stones of the Mohamand dam and the Diamer-Bhasha dam during the current year.

Responding to a question, he said the duration of loadshedding had gradually been declining since 2013 and the present government would ensure addition of another 10,400MW capacity by 2018 that would bridge the demand and supply gap that was now less than 5,000MW.

By the year 2018, there would be not only sufficient generation capacity but the entire transmission and distribution system would also be capable of absorbing the additional supply to consumers, he said.

Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Syed Muzammil Hussain said the total cost of the first phase of the project was estimated at $4.2bn that would lead to 2,160MW power generation in four to five years. The first phase included construction of the main dam and the first part of the power house with a total of six units.

He said the Dasu project was of critical importance because with more than 4,000MW capacity it would be able to generate more than 21bn electricity units when run to maximum capacity and its generation would be 7-8bn units greater than the current capacity of the Tarbela dam.

Mr Hussain said the second phase of the project would also be capable of generating 2,160MW but this will obviously not take such a long time given the fact that the main dam would already be available and the second stage would involve only setting up a power house at an estimated cost of $2bn.

Mr Asif said the government was working for optimal utilisation of hydropower resources for generating low-cost electricity to eliminate loadshedding and provide relief to people and Dasu was a manifestation of this commitment.

The 4,320MW Dasu hydropower project is being constructed by Wapda on the River Indus upstream of Dasu town in Kohistan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The project will be completed in two stages — each stage having a generation capacity of 2,160MW.

The World Bank is partially providing funds for the construction of stage-I of the project, while a major chunk of the finances are being arranged by Wapda from its own resources and with the sovereign guarantee of the government of Pakistan.

Stage-I of Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in almost five years and contribute more than 12bn units per annum to the national grid. The stage-II, after its completion, will provide another 9bn units to the system every year.

_Published in Dawn, March 9th, 2017

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed_yusuf

What about bhasha dam

Any status on it


----------



## salnamnaseem07

Good News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

syed_yusuf said:


> What about bhasha dam
> 
> Any status on it


will inaug as usual just before the election, or whenever new govt comes than forgotten


----------



## BHarwana

ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday awarded Rs180 billion worth of two contracts to a Chinese firm for carrying out main civil works in the first stage of the Dasu hydropower project.

The two contracts for the main dam, appurtenant structures and hydraulic steel structures (MW-01) worth Rs115 billion and construction of underground power complex, tunnels and hydraulic structures (MW-02) worth Rs64bn were formally awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company (CGGC).

The agreements were signed between the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and the CGGC.

Dasu Project Director Javed Akhtar and CGGC representative Tan Bixuan signed the contracts on behalf of the two companies respectively in the presence of Water and Power Minister Khwaja Mohammad Asif.

This stage of the project, to be completed in 2021 under the contract, would generate 2,160MW of electricity. The contractor was selected through international competitive bidding among prequalified Chinese firms.

*When complete in 2021, the project is expected to generate over 2,100 megawatts*
Terming the contract signing ceremony a historic occasion, Mr Asif said it heralded a new era of cheap electricity generation. He said besides Dasu, the government would lay foundation stones of the Mohamand dam and the Diamer-Bhasha dam during the current year.

Responding to a question, he said the duration of loadshedding had gradually been declining since 2013 and the present government would ensure addition of another 10,400MW capacity by 2018 that would bridge the demand and supply gap that was now less than 5,000MW.

By the year 2018, there would be not only sufficient generation capacity but the entire transmission and distribution system would also be capable of absorbing the additional supply to consumers, he said.

Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Syed Muzammil Hussain said the total cost of the first phase of the project was estimated at $4.2bn that would lead to 2,160MW power generation in four to five years. The first phase included construction of the main dam and the first part of the power house with a total of six units.

He said the Dasu project was of critical importance because with more than 4,000MW capacity it would be able to generate more than 21bn electricity units when run to maximum capacity and its generation would be 7-8bn units greater than the current capacity of the Tarbela dam.

Mr Hussain said the second phase of the project would also be capable of generating 2,160MW but this will obviously not take such a long time given the fact that the main dam would already be available and the second stage would involve only setting up a power house at an estimated cost of $2bn.

Mr Asif said the government was working for optimal utilisation of hydropower resources for generating low-cost electricity to eliminate loadshedding and provide relief to people and Dasu was a manifestation of this commitment.

The 4,320MW Dasu hydropower project is being constructed by Wapda on the River Indus upstream of Dasu town in Kohistan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The project will be completed in two stages — each stage having a generation capacity of 2,160MW.

The World Bank is partially providing funds for the construction of stage-I of the project, while a major chunk of the finances are being arranged by Wapda from its own resources and with the sovereign guarantee of the government of Pakistan.

Stage-I of Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in almost five years and contribute more than 12bn units per annum to the national grid. The stage-II, after its completion, will provide another 9bn units to the system every year.

_Published in Dawn, March 9th, 2017_


https://www.dawn.com/news/1319342

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

nice development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

is ka tu naam hi Dhansu hai  tu Dam kitna Daus ho ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.A. Khan

Great development, in a rarity Pakistan bureaucracy has shown if it wants things done it can move quickly. Pakistan has wasted 20-30 years in building dams some of which cos of this jamhuriat [civilian rule, apocalyptic inaction by Peoples party and traitor ANP's BS against Kalabagh damafter which Wapda wasted more time on that project instead of building others]. Afghanistan which is India/US tool will create more problems and give statements against the water resources coming into Pakistan. China is like a brother who has come to our aid as we are in a race against time to build dams to secure water resources for our future generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company to build new hydropower plant in Pakistan*
(People's Daily Online) 16:55, March 09, 2017




China and Pakistan signed a commercial contract for the Dasu hydropower plant on March 8, marking the start of the latter’s long-delayed energy project.

As one of the most important energy projects listed in the Vision 2025 program prepared by the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) in 2001, the Dasu hydropower plant will be built mainly by China’s Gezhouba Group Co. Ltd. The plant is located 350 kilometers north of Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan. Once finished, it will generate 12,000 GWh of energy per annum, shrinking the country’s electricity shortage and creating 8,000 local jobs.

According to statistics from WAPDA, the hydropower plant will be operated in accordance with the daily cycle of the nearby river. A 242-meter-high concrete gravity dam and a 74-meter-long reservoir will be built behind the dam. There will also be an underground powerhouse with 12 turbines.

Hydropower plants have always been a priority when it comes to infrastructure in Pakistan. The country spends $3.5 billion annually on imported fuel, which is necessary to keep the country’s 9000MW thermal power plants running. This expense accounts for 35 percent of the Pakistan's total imports, China Energy News reported.

In addition to the Dasu project, China has also provided funds for the construction of several other hydropower plants in Pakistan. In 2015, China’s $40 billion Silk Road Fund injected capital into China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd. to develop Pakistan’s Karot hydropower project and other clean-energy projects, Xinhua reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## My-Analogous

Clutch said:


> ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday awarded Rs180 billion worth of two contracts to a Chinese firm for carrying out main civil works in the first stage of the Dasu hydropower project.
> 
> The two contracts for the main dam, appurtenant structures and hydraulic steel structures (MW-01) worth Rs115 billion and construction of underground power complex, tunnels and hydraulic structures (MW-02) worth Rs64bn were formally awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company (CGGC).
> 
> The agreements were signed between the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and the CGGC.
> 
> Dasu Project Director Javed Akhtar and CGGC representative Tan Bixuan signed the contracts on behalf of the two companies respectively in the presence of Water and Power Minister Khwaja Mohammad Asif.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> This stage of the project, to be completed in 2021 under the contract, would generate 2,160MW of electricity. The contractor was selected through international competitive bidding among prequalified Chinese firms.
> 
> *When complete in 2021, the project is expected to generate over 2,100 megawatts*
> Terming the contract signing ceremony a historic occasion, Mr Asif said it heralded a new era of cheap electricity generation. He said besides Dasu, the government would lay foundation stones of the Mohamand dam and the Diamer-Bhasha dam during the current year.
> 
> Responding to a question, he said the duration of loadshedding had gradually been declining since 2013 and the present government would ensure addition of another 10,400MW capacity by 2018 that would bridge the demand and supply gap that was now less than 5,000MW.
> 
> By the year 2018, there would be not only sufficient generation capacity but the entire transmission and distribution system would also be capable of absorbing the additional supply to consumers, he said.
> 
> Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Syed Muzammil Hussain said the total cost of the first phase of the project was estimated at $4.2bn that would lead to 2,160MW power generation in four to five years. The first phase included construction of the main dam and the first part of the power house with a total of six units.
> 
> He said the Dasu project was of critical importance because with more than 4,000MW capacity it would be able to generate more than 21bn electricity units when run to maximum capacity and its generation would be 7-8bn units greater than the current capacity of the Tarbela dam.
> 
> Mr Hussain said the second phase of the project would also be capable of generating 2,160MW but this will obviously not take such a long time given the fact that the main dam would already be available and the second stage would involve only setting up a power house at an estimated cost of $2bn.
> 
> Mr Asif said the government was working for optimal utilisation of hydropower resources for generating low-cost electricity to eliminate loadshedding and provide relief to people and Dasu was a manifestation of this commitment.
> 
> The 4,320MW Dasu hydropower project is being constructed by Wapda on the River Indus upstream of Dasu town in Kohistan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> The project will be completed in two stages — each stage having a generation capacity of 2,160MW.
> 
> The World Bank is partially providing funds for the construction of stage-I of the project, while a major chunk of the finances are being arranged by Wapda from its own resources and with the sovereign guarantee of the government of Pakistan.
> 
> Stage-I of Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in almost five years and contribute more than 12bn units per annum to the national grid. The stage-II, after its completion, will provide another 9bn units to the system every year.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, March 9th, 2017
> _



Good news and it will definitely add few more year of life to Tarbela dam


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

It is certainly good news. Our government does not have the resources to build such a dam but China certainly has. Our friend China is helping us building this dam along CPEC. I have travelled on KKH many times. Now I would love to travel again on KKH when this dam is complete.


----------



## NakedLunch

The Indians are going to arrive now and tell us Pakistanis how we are being ripped off. Why they show so much interest is beyond me. One fool with too much time on his hand even dug out a video of one of the hundreds of retarded news programmes we have. These Indians are shameless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

*Dasu power project to provide more than 8,000 jobs*
APPPublished about an hour ago 

The Dasu hydroelectric power project would provide more than 8,000 jobs to local residents while helping the government modernise and expand the energy sector of the country, reported China Daily on Friday.

The project, consisting of the main dam, affiliated facilities, a powerhouse, a residential complex and transmission lines, will also help boost the development of local industry, agriculture and tourism, the daily added.

China Gezhouba Group Company Ltd has agreed to invest more than $1.72 billion for construction of the main works of the hydropower project.

According to Deng Yinqi, vice president of CGGC, a member company of the China Energy Engineering Corporation, the power project on completion would be capable of generating 12 billion kilowatt hours annually.

The CGGC said in a statement that the project will be one of the most difficult hydropower stations to construct.

The 4,320MW Dasu hydropower project is being constructed by Wapda on the River Indus upstream of Dasu town in Kohistan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The project will be completed in two stages — each stage having a generation capacity of 2,160MW.

The World Bank is partially providing funds for the construction of stage-I of the project, while a major chunk of the finances are being arranged by Wapda from its own resources and with the sovereign guarantee of the government of Pakistan.

Stage-I of Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in almost five years and contribute more than 12bn units per annum to the national grid. The stage-II, after its completion, will provide another 9bn units to the system every year.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1319628/dasu-power-project-to-provide-more-than-8000-jobs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singlefighter

It is good news.after works on several hydro projects like Dasu dam,Bhasha dam,karot hydro power,Neelam jehlum hydro power,kohala hydro i hope in 2025 situation will be more better because of cheap hydro energy,is any one have any news about the country's largest hydro power project initiative to start 7000MW Bonji dam project


----------



## Trisonics

Pakistan does not have the Engineering capacity required for the Dam and the capital. China can provide both and hence is a natural choice for this project. I think it's a good move. The only thing is to look out for is quality of design, materials and good workmanship. Best of luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Roybot said:


> @AndrewJin @Chinese-Dragon @Sinopakfriend @Kiss_of_the_Dragon
> 
> If you guys can understand Urdu, or ask the Pakistanis here, they ll tell you that the above news report is about the shoddy work being done by Chinese construction companies in Pakistan. They are also saying that the local Pakistani authorities are not allowed to inspect the construction work being done by the Chinese.
> 
> Is there are a Chinese agency which keeps a tab on these Chinese companies undertaking construction projects in foreign countries? Or are they allowed to do basically whatever they want, since the Chinese are merely loaning the money for the project, and will get it back with interest regardless of these hydro projects succeeding or not.



did they mention any reason why?


----------



## A.A. Khan

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> did they mention any reason why?



Bro don't take the bait, if can click report on the bottom left of the post. There is no 2 way traffic in brains of hinduism Actually this unemployed indian hindu is trying to wage war against Pakistan [py ops; in his own stupid manner rofl] same way USA nerds living in their moms basement w/ wifi wage war on US liberals. Either report or ignore don't respond to them. Just imagine after Trump f***s h1b visas and other facilities there will be more of them trying to soothe their own frustrations with edited content from pak talk shows which even Pakistanis don't watch have zero credibility. This happening on youtube everyday, edited clips of Pak talk shows being used against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Roybot said:


> The news presents gave a list of at least 5 different hydro projects, built by the Chinese companies which have collapsed/failed before or right after inauguration.



O'reoly shame on us, made in China  , I have nothing to say since I don't know the detail and it's useless for me to argue further .


----------



## Soulspeek

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> O'reoly shame on us, made in China  , I have nothing to say since I don't know the detail and it's useless for me to argue further .



That's really amazing!!!

Someone deleted the video I posted here about failed Chinese Hydro Projects in Pakistan!

Some mods are certainly ruining PDF's reputation.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Soulspeek said:


> That's really amazing!!!
> 
> Someone deleted the video I posted here about failed Chinese Hydro Projects in Pakistan!
> 
> Some mods are certainly ruining PDF's reputation.



Don't worry, you don't have to prove anything with that video, you surely see a lot of "Made in China" junk in India , that should be enough to comfort you. And if Chinese company made bad quality and it shall be pay for it...it's not really my nor any Chinese's problem and I'm not here to defend China's bad reputation, it got what it deserves good or bad.


----------



## Areesh

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Don't worry, you don't have to prove anything with that video, you surely see a lot of "Made in China" junk in India , that should be enough to comfort you. And if Chinese company made bad quality and it shall be pay for it...it's not really my nor any Chinese's problem and I'm not here to defend China's bad reputation, it got what it deserves good or bad.



Made in China is so common that it is even available at Indian army canteens. 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...es-cag-fume/story-BqwkjZZM13oO5Sl3cLeKcL.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soulspeek

The problem is not about Made in China Sir. Chinese produce many good quality products. Nobody is denying that. The problem is with Pakistan. It has given free hand to Chinese companies without any responsibility, liability,cross check to ensure the quality and reliability of work. The panelists on video say that local Pakistanis are not even allowed to enter premises or check the quality of job being performed.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Don't worry, you don't have to prove anything with that video, you surely see a lot of "Made in China" junk in India , that should be enough to comfort you. And if Chinese company made bad quality and it shall be pay for it...it's not really my nor any Chinese's problem and I'm not here to defend China's bad reputation, it got what it deserves good or bad.





Areesh said:


> Made in China is so common that it is even available at Indian army canteens.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...es-cag-fume/story-BqwkjZZM13oO5Sl3cLeKcL.html


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Soulspeek said:


> The problem is not about Made in China Sir. Chinese produce many good quality products. Nobody is denying that. The problem is with Pakistan. It has given free hand to Chinese companies without any responsibility, liability,cross check to ensure the quality and reliability of work. The panelists on video say that local Pakistanis are not even allowed to enter premises or check the quality of job being performed.



Well I don't have much information about those dams, let time to reveal the truth.


----------



## usamafarooqui2

seems pakistans power crisis will end soon but we need kalbagh and bhasha dam
we need to understand tht


----------



## CHACHA"G"

JSCh said:


> *Chinese company to build new hydropower plant in Pakistan*
> (People's Daily Online) 16:55, March 09, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China and Pakistan signed a commercial contract for the Dasu hydropower plant on March 8, marking the start of the latter’s long-delayed energy project.
> 
> As one of the most important energy projects listed in the Vision 2025 program prepared by the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) in 2001, the Dasu hydropower plant will be built mainly by China’s Gezhouba Group Co. Ltd. The plant is located 350 kilometers north of Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan. Once finished, it will generate 12,000 GWh of energy per annum, shrinking the country’s electricity shortage and creating 8,000 local jobs.
> 
> According to statistics from WAPDA, the hydropower plant will be operated in accordance with the daily cycle of the nearby river. A 242-meter-high concrete gravity dam and a* 74-meter-long reservoir* will be built behind the dam. There will also be an underground powerhouse with 12 turbines.
> 
> Hydropower plants have always been a priority when it comes to infrastructure in Pakistan. The country spends $3.5 billion annually on imported fuel, which is necessary to keep the country’s 9000MW thermal power plants running. This expense accounts for 35 percent of the Pakistan's total imports, China Energy News reported.
> 
> In addition to the Dasu project, China has also provided funds for the construction of several other hydropower plants in Pakistan. In 2015, China’s $40 billion Silk Road Fund injected capital into China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd. to develop Pakistan’s Karot hydropower project and other clean-energy projects, Xinhua reported.



brother will You check again the bold part , how come only 74 meters is it 74KM......... And if you can alsocheck how much water it can store if we look at the height of the Dam its not a Run of the river .

*Great Move , Best of luck .
We need Dams and as many as we can and we only have like 10 to 15 years max........ We have to plant at least 2 Billion Trees per year for 10 years total 20 Billion trees . To safe our self from Nature's Revenge.
I am in favour of KALABAGH Dam , its the last dam (big one) we can build on our rivers , if You all look at the area site of kalabagh we can store all the water from all 5 main rivers . The best dam site . And we can build it in 5 to 7 years. 
And one more Dam , the chinyout Dam , on River Chanab , Yes we will lose some great land but we will have good water storage and control on floods in river Chanab.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

syed_yusuf said:


> What about bhasha dam
> 
> Any status on it



For updates you an visit this link:

http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/on-going/diamer-basha-dam


----------



## JSCh

CHACHA"G" said:


> brother will You check again the bold part , how come only 74 meters is it 74KM......... And if you can alsocheck how much water it can store if we look at the height of the Dam its not a Run of the river .
> 
> *Great Move , Best of luck .
> We need Dams and as many as we can and we only have like 10 to 15 years max........ We have to plant at least 2 Billion Trees per year for 10 years total 20 Billion trees . To safe our self from Nature's Revenge.
> I am in favour of KALABAGH Dam , its the last dam (big one) we can build on our rivers , if You all look at the area site of kalabagh we can store all the water from all 5 main rivers . The best dam site . And we can build it in 5 to 7 years.
> And one more Dam , the chinyout Dam , on River Chanab , Yes we will lose some great land but we will have good water storage and control on floods in river Chanab.
> 
> *


You are probably right that it should be 74km.


----------



## Blue Marlin

what about the bunji dam?


----------



## CHACHA"G"

We don't need any dam , we need dams with water storage capacity , for that we have few very good God Gifted sites , I will mention some and provide link .
1, Diamer-Bhasha Dam , After completion will be the biggest Dam of Pakistan . Look at how much water it can store .
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamer-Bhasha_Dam
2,Shyok Dam , One more great Dam site , Best for water and good for electricity , just check how much water it can store , defiantly it will in top 5 Big dams of Pakistan after completion.
http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/future/shyok-dam-multipurpose-project
3, Kalabagh Dam, yes again Kalabagh dam , easy to build and will be ready in 5 to 7 years max, and store great amount of water , actually last best and great Dam site for all the rivers water include.
This dam will provide water meanly to Sindh in most needed days. Literally kill water shortage in Sindh. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalabagh_Dam
4, Akhori Dam , controversial , need more study and work , but if its possible to build then build , does not matter we will lose money , no profit from this dam ,but this dam will store hell lot of water to. Just check out the details , PML(Q) is in very much favour of this Dam , Pervaz Ellahi project. Remember we need water , no fkin profit.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akhori_Dam
https://www.dawn.com/news/279574
https://www.dawn.com/news/1241037
5, Mohmand Dam , decent dam water storage , easy to build.
https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/118351-Mohmand-Dam-to-be-completed-in-2017
6 , Kurram Tangi Dam , Again decent water storage capacity , and not expensive to.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurram_Tangi_Dam
*We need more study on our river systems , If I missed any big all purpose many water storage dam please add ,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## CHACHA"G"

.


ghazi52 said:


>


0.6 MAF water for use if we are I n emergency (total 1.4MAF) ,,,,,,,,,, but great for electricity.......... Now we need Bhasha and Kalabagh.............. both on emergency basis ........... Kalabagh can be build in 5 years if we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

